# clark lake carp fish-in..



## crappielooker

its this coming weekend.. i will be leaving here in the morning on friday to meet with phil davenport and help him chummed up the area.. this lake is around 100acres.. 
see you there!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I don't know if I will be going or not. I need to see if this hurricane stuff is going to be gone by then. Having to camp at the other lake is kinda turning my g/f off to the idea. Which means I could go by myself, which is a bonus!!

Jake


----------



## crappielooker

i think what we are experiencing is it..  
guess i'll still see you there.. lol


----------



## leckig

where to find more info, directions etc? that could be fun plus I really want to get out of town this weekend
Greg


----------



## TimJC

Info can be found at CAGOhio.net. Info on the Clark Lake event is here. This is also a topic on the CAG Board in this thread.


----------



## Doctor

You guys should do well on this lake, I told crappielooker several years ago there were some huge carp in Clark, I'll be out there on friday getting bait for the weekend, I'll look you guys up.


----------



## crappielooker

i'll see ya on friday doc..


----------



## cwcarper

Looks like I'll be fishing this one rain or shine. Haven't caught a carp since April or so...I'm looking forward to a couple days of fishing. Should be there sometime on friday.


----------



## crappielooker

i just got off the phone with phil davenport, he's there fishing/chummin with his grandkid right now.. he said the carp are showing themselves everywhere.. i heard one splash thru the phone..  
i still planned on leaving columbus tomorrow morning..
ps.. he also mentioned that there is a minor road constructions there today, should be done by the weekend..  but just in case, i suggest anyone driving from columbus or any point to get off at rt 54 on I-70.. go north, along the way you will see the sign on the right pointing you to turn left onto columbus rd.. turn left.. go until u see vernon-ashbury rd and turn right(north) .. the park entrance will be on yer right..  if you gets lost or not sure, PM me and i'll give you my cell number so u can call along the way..  
see y'all there..


----------



## BigChessie

Ok Now with Phil reporting fish........I am officially going!! Gotta try out the new gear but if it starts raining I'm putting them up. Too dag gone nice to get wet!!lol


----------



## crappielooker

geeze us.. no need to baby yer new stuff.. its gotta get used sooner or later.. wuss..


----------



## BigChessie

> geeze us.. no need to baby yer new stuff.. its gotta get used sooner or later.. wuss..


Ok thats it I'm calling Mellon and see if he wants to go catch some CATFISH!!


----------



## crappielooker

have fun with the kitties..  meeeow..


----------



## BigChessie

> have fun with the kitties.. meeeow..


BTW Did I mention that Lucy was looking for a weekend get away......Think I'll put her in your apt while your gone. I'm sure she will be happy to see you after being stuck in there a couple days without A/C and she will be nice and hungry


----------



## catking

I'll be heading up Saturday in the AM . Be nice to see all you carpers again. I am headed to Bass Pro Shop right now ..  ... hell , I even bought my fishin license yesterday............. ........... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker

i'm waiting on bigchessie to come here, then we will be on our way there.. gonna do some pre-baiting for everyone.. 
see you all there..


----------



## TimJC

We should be there by 4 today.


----------



## Doctor

Just came from Clark Lake, met Phil and BigChessie, Ak was out in the chummin machine dumping gallons of that gross stuff in the lake, The Shad are moving in on his chum but nobody has seen a carp yet, think most of them were just getting set-up out there, I threw the cast net a few times and gathered a couple dozen Shad for the weekend, going back out later and see how they are doing and get more Shad.


----------



## catking

I did go to Bass Pro Shop and purchased a nice rod for carpin .... Very nice 9' ugly stick ... put the brand new Epixor reel on it and the whole rig looks like a million bucks.... If I don't catch fish at least I'll dazzle them....  ....... See you all in the AM ............ DA KING !!!


----------



## bmffishing247

I saw at the CJ bait store that they have allowed gas motors on this lake. up to 10 hp just wondering if this is true. i went up there one time last year and it looks like a nice place to fish. i know i saw alot of carp in there last year. don't they stock that place with trout every year.

BMF :G


----------



## cwcarper

Talked to Ak at 8 pm friday...he and Big Chessie had landed close to a dozen fish already. Not sure who else was there or how they were doing but Ak told me the fish were showing themselves all over. I'll be making the drive sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## RiverRat

Any updates on the event so far???
Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, I'd like to know too! 

Any upcoming outtings?


----------



## RiverRat

http://www.cagohio.net

That is IF your refering to the CAG/OGF ones, which i think you are.

Only "OK" ones left are the last 2 (oct. & nov.), other than that the rest til then are'nt worth the drive..lol...but i know nothing since im NOT a CAG member anymore..hehehehe.

Scott


----------



## catking

It was a great time, plenty of carp were caught and plenty of bankside chatter. The carp were on the small side, which is probably normal for a lake this size this time of year , but never the less, a great time. There are three outings left and all are worth attending. The fact is Dillion , Buckeye and Alum ( the remaining 3 ) are very nice lakes and great access... Be nice to have you join in Bottom Bouncer.. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## DaleM

Rick, did the new rod catch any fish? Or as normal did it just look pretty?


----------



## BottomBouncer

I wouldn't mind hitting the Buckeye event.......had luck there in the past, just not recently. I've never carped Alum, but I bet there are some monsters in there.


Still havent heard how Bigchess' and the kings new outfits worked out?!?!? I guess looking good and not catchin' anything isn't that bad


----------



## crappielooker

bigchessie couldn't be happier with his new outfit.. he mentioned something about puttin them up just to look at, its so good lookin'.. LOL
i'm still trying to recoop from the sun beating on me.. i know i caught a bunch of fish.. lots of time both my rods are going..  fun fun fun..


----------



## catking

To answer you Dale & BB ..... DA KING'S new outfit looked fantastic  ... but didn't produce a fish........... In fact , I believe there were just a very few who didn't catch a fish....  ... Yep, I was one of the choosen again.....  ....... I did have one MONSTER on that took me into a snag .......It was estimated to be in the 30 pound range.... Hey , who's to argue ........  ........ I met Big Chessie & Fishlux for the first time. Good men, the both of them... Thanks Big Chessie for the use of the bank sticks ......hell, Dip stopped by and paylaked DA KING !!! and had three to four carp on and caught one .......... JEEZE US !!! Outcarped by a pure catter............ More Later............ DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

I had a lot of fun this weekend. I landed 5 or 6 fish and Kelly had 2 in the time we were there (5pm Friday to 11am Saturday). I also lost several other fish due to socializing 50 yards down the bank. The fish were tiny for this event, but they still put up a good fight and were plenty of fun to catch. This was a really neat venue to fish at with the long grass bank right on the water.

CW, did you end up doing any good at my spot?

I wish I could hit Dillon next month for more of this action, but the pond I've been fishing is closer and open that Friday night.

Here's a link to the review in the CAG Forum

And another one


----------



## BigChessie

For fear of leaving someone out, I would like to thank EVERYONE that attended. Was a great time and met quite a few nice people. My boy also had a wonderful time and enjoyed many fish. Nice to finally be able to meet everyone "face to face" Hope to meet up and fish with everyone again. Looking forward to the next fish-in thats for sure. Nice going to Shawn and everyone that put it all together. Thanks to AK for helping with the shelter.


----------



## bill_gfish

> Dip stopped by and paylaked DA KING !!! and had three to four carp on and caught one


seems dip told me an inflated story of his carping experience. He told me of the many he missed but landed 50% of his hits. Pure catter? HA he's a trout fisherman from way back when.


----------



## mrfishohio

Out paylaked by the dipster........now that's a picture moment if there ever was one...


----------



## bill_gfish

dip showing up to a social outing is a feat in itself! outfishing someone is one too!


----------



## dip

DA KING! shoulda seen how many he caught with his deviled eggs! not to mention the delicious zuchini bread!


----------



## catking

dip is living proof that anybody can and should stop by at these carpin events ....three more are on the menu with the last one at Alum always a treat ...... dip did excellent on the carpin for sure ......  ... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## dip

i ignored common sense and failed to apply the 30 spf sunscreen i had in my truck and thus got scorched i thoroughly enjoyed the CAG event. i did bust 6 carp none of which were worthy of scotty-too-hotty but they were the first carp i ever caught on purpose. trying to talk my "fishin buddy" willy whiz into attending the alum carp-in but i git the feeling i'm loosing him. of course any chance to fish with THE GRAND MASTER OF ALL FISHES DA KING will always be the highlite of my summer


----------



## BigChessie

I completely forgot to mention that zuchini bread, made it worth the trip for sure!! Not to mention that german pastry stuff "Shnakum" ?? lol


----------



## bill_gfish

alum event? when is it? if the wife isn't ruining my life by working I may attend.


----------



## catking

That CAG event is October 7-9 . Be nice to see littlebilly_gfish go after some big old carp....  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Brit Carp King

Doctor said:


> You guys should do well on this lake, I told crappielooker several years ago there were some huge carp in Clark, I'll be out there on friday getting bait for the weekend, I'll look you guys up.


Hey, I just moved near to Clark Lake. Are there still any big carp in there?


----------



## Brit Carp King

Hey, I just moved near to Clark Lake. Are there still any big carp in there?


----------



## Doctor

Yes they are still there along with Monster Flatheads


----------



## Brit Carp King

Doctor said:


> Yes they are still there along with Monster Flatheads


Nice!

I went around there a few weeks ago and saw a guy land a small carp. But so far I haven't seen anyone land any carp of good size. Neither have I seen any BIG carp. 

But I'm going to give it a full season on there and see what I can catch.

Any pictures of big carp from there, or good areas of the lake to fish for them?

I hear the lake is fairly shallow, only going up to 6ft in the deepest part?

Appreciate any info.

Wishing all tight lines.


----------



## karp.20

Brit Carp King said:


> But I'm going to give it a full season on there and see what I can catch.


How's the fishing been this summer?


----------



## BottomBouncer

I saw this post and thought Ak was back in the states.


----------



## crappielooker

BottomBouncer said:


> I saw this post and thought Ak was back in the states.


Hahaha I sure wishes I was brother


----------



## johnboy111711

Miss you buddy! 


crappielooker said:


> Hahaha I sure wishes I was brother


----------



## crappielooker

johnboy111711 said:


> Miss you buddy!


Same here dude! I’ll get back there , some day!


----------

